# Marshes surrounding Jones Bay



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

A buddy and I are going to try and find some reds on the fly tomorrow afternoon with the incoming tide.

The red X - should this area be passed over since there is a railroad line acting as a barrier? (I know fish can get up in there though)
The blue X - this area has immediate access to the bay, could be better?
The pink X - again, immediate access to the bay...more remote though.

Any thoughts? Or maybe just head to the island and try out Oxens and Gangs...?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

hit all of them. Some the water may be to low.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I would like to know what you discover in these areas once you find out. Every time I drive past the marsh north of the RR tracks I think about the redfish possibilities...and the sketers. Keep us posted. GG


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Any of yall know if it illegal to run a power boat (25 horse power) in the area where the red X is? I want to launch my boat from the side of the feeder road where everyone stops and cast nets bait. I don't need a ramp to launch, just need to get close to the water's edge.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

They will run you off , not sure of citations . No motorized boats .


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

You should be able to pole or paddle in without a single issue!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

On a Northeast/east wind and incoming tide that area southeast of the blue X along that shoreline is excellent for reds.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*motorized boats*

In regard to location marked with red "X",The marsh of interest is owned and maintained by the Galveston Audubon society. Motorized boats are not allowed but kayaks and canoes or any other manually powered vessels are permitted. This is what has been verbally expressed to me by a member.


----------

